# Look Kg381 Team



## nootrope (Oct 19, 2004)

Can anyone comment on this bike?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

nootrope said:


> Can anyone comment on this bike?


Isn't it really more of a frameset than a bike? It is incredible. Not the lightest carbon frameset in the world, but a great ride. What do you want to know? Are you looking at NOS or used?


----------



## nootrope (Oct 19, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> Isn't it really more of a frameset than a bike? It is incredible. Not the lightest carbon frameset in the world, but a great ride. What do you want to know? Are you looking at NOS or used?


*** You're right.

I found one fully built w/ Ultrega, Ksyriams (sp?) and it fits me.
I'm a little heavy for it I think. I was just looking for general comments.

Thanks!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

nootrope said:


> *** You're right.
> 
> I found one fully built w/ Ultrega, Ksyriams (sp?) and it fits me.
> I'm a little heavy for it I think. I was just looking for general comments.
> ...


I doubt you are too heavy for it... it aint no Dragonfly


----------



## nootrope (Oct 19, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> I doubt you are too heavy for it... it aint no Dragonfly


Cool, thanks.


----------

